# sphairon turbolink aid als switch nutzen



## russe111 (29. Juni 2008)

Ich wollte fragen ob man das Standart modem von Alice als ein Switch
Nutzen kann.

Oder zumindestens durch dieses die internetverbindung eines anderen PC zu nutzen.
Falls das 2 geht bitte sagen wie.

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## AndreG (1. Juli 2008)

Moin,

meinst du dieses? http://cgi.ebay.de/sphairon-Turboli...ryZ26801QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wenn ja dann JA. Einfach die Rechner per Kabel anschließen und feste IP vergeben.

Mfg Andre


----------



## russe111 (1. Juli 2008)

Ich meine das man das Modem als einen Switch benutzt um nicht zwei kabel bis zum Router zu legen.

Bissher ist mir nur gelungen durch meinen Zweiten PC der 2 Netzwerkkarten hat eine Bridge zu machen.

Ansonsten habe ich so ziehmlich alles Probiert funktioniert aber leider nicht.
Wenn euch das weiter hilf.
Der "Zweite PC" ist ein Server mit Windows 2003 Server drauf.
Hatte mal so in Google was mit DHCP gefunfen geht das irgendwie mit DHCP.


----------



## AndreG (1. Juli 2008)

Also wenn ich dich richtig verstehe (was einem bei den Texten nicht sehr leicht gemacht wird), willst du beide PC's ins Netz bringen.

Es wird/ist bedeutend einfach 2 Kabel zu dem Router zu legen als das was du jetzt vor hast. Da gibts wahrscheinlich später auch Probleme mit Games und Anwendungen. Ich rate davon ab wenn man sich mit Windows 2003 Server net auskennt 

Aber wenn du es doch machen willst, dann musst du auf dem ersten PC den 2003 Server als Gateway und DNS angeben und auf dem Server den Router als DNS und Gateway angeben. Soweit im groben. Feste IP sind zu vergeben weils dadurch einfach wird.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Andreas Späth (1. Juli 2008)

Diese Geräte sind reine DSL Modems (an die man 4 Endgeräte anschliesen kann, die aber ihre eigene Verbindung aufbauen müssten), die zusätzlich noch VOIP fürs Telefon unterstützen. Es ist nicht als Switch/Hub nutzbar, man kann da also nicht mit zwei Rechnern gleichzeitig drann.

Ich hab das Selbe Gerät, es das Problem einem zusätzlichem Router gelöst, was auch bei 2PCs schon zu bevorzugen wäre. Wichtig ist, der Router muss ein DSL Modem nutzen können, das können viele mit eingebautem Modem nicht.
In meinem Fall ist der Router ein Linksys WRT54-GL. Kostet nicht viel, und übertrifft die doppelt so teure Konkurenz noch locker 

Einen DSL Router mit eingebautem Modem kaufen wird übrigens etwas knifflig, weil in den Gebieten in denen Alice die Sphairon Geräte ausgibt es nur selten mit anderen Modems funktioniert.
Was auch irgendwie damit zusammenhängen könnte warum sie meistens höhere Geschwindigkeiten anbieten als die Konkurenz.....


----------



## AndreG (1. Juli 2008)

Andreas Späth hat gesagt.:


> Einen DSL Router mit eingebautem Modem kaufen wird übrigens etwas knifflig, weil in den Gebieten in denen Alice die Sphairon Geräte ausgibt es nur selten mit anderen Modems funktioniert.
> Was auch irgendwie damit zusammenhängen könnte warum sie meistens höhere Geschwindigkeiten anbieten als die Konkurenz.....



Ich denke du hast in diesem Fall dann die falsche Technik erwischt (ADSL != ADSL2 != ADSL2+). Aber DSL ist genormt und muss mit jedem dafür geignetem Modem funktionieren.

Hab mir das Gerät nochmal genau angeschaut. Hast recht ist nur nen Modem. Wie auch immer die 3 PPPoE Verbindungen über eine Leitung aufbauen.

Nun hat man halt die möglichkeit sich gleich nen Vernünftigen Router zu besorgen, oder halt was über ICS zurechtzubiegen was aber deutlich umstänfdlicher ist.

Mfg Andre


----------

